# Put animal down or risk jail?



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

If it's running around free with the wire around it's neck and it's going to suffer a long, painful death I'd put it down and burn the evidence. Those monkeys have probably forgotten about it. Nice rangers they are.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

That is really horrible to let an animal suffer like that!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes it is an awful thing. I might risk jail. It is easy to say, sitting in my office, but that is how I feel.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

za_boy said:


> Those monkeys have probably forgotten about it.


Now is that the best you can do on a "international" forum? :sad: I hope that is NOT the attitude I will encounter next month when I hit the ground. 


Bushkey said:


> Yes it is an awful thing. I might risk jail. It is easy to say, sitting in my office, but that is how I feel.


Exactly right! Sorry that the animal is suffering but if that is the current action they will take against you and your family.....so sorry for the animal! Maybe some PETA folks can intervene.....NOT!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Landrover said:


> Exactly right! Sorry that the animal is suffering but if that is the current action they will take against you and your family.....so sorry for the animal! Maybe some PETA folks can intervene.....NOT!


I agree. I know nothing about how the gov. works over there but if taking a man's land is part of the punishment for doing that then i would walk away.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's sad the animal has to suffer so much, and I am really bothered by it. Those who do not live in AF don't appreciate the racism that exists here towards whites. The governments will jump at any opportunity to “punish” whites. I don’t want to turn this into a political ***** session and will leave it at that. But my friends risk would be his land and jail; mine would be nearly as bad. I’m a diplomat, and my government would hammer me along with letting me rot in a Kenyan jail.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

normbates1 said:


> It's sad the animal has to suffer so much, and I am really bothered by it. Those who do not live in AF don't appreciate the racism that exists here towards whites. The governments will jump at any opportunity to “punish” whites. I don’t want to turn this into a political ***** session and will leave it at that. But my friends risk would be his land and jail; mine would be nearly as bad. I’m a diplomat, and my government would hammer me along with letting me rot in a Kenyan jail.


Reverse racism SUCKS big time, it does not matter what color you are! As noted before, I guess that animal is as good as DEAD! Not even an issue....sometimes decision we have to make for self preservation are tough. Zebra vs. my family/career/punishment......once again NOT even a 2nd thought would be given to the decision I would make! 
I lived in Kenya in the mid 80's as a student and could see the social economic problems first hand. Oddly enough it was one of the better sub Saharan countries!!!  I totally understand why my friend in Meru wants to send his daughter here for college next year!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Racism has no direction. It either is racist, or it isn't. 

As for a chance to go to jail in Africa, well, let us just say that the Zebra would suffer less. 

It is very hard to cover up all the evidence, so sorry folks, I would leave this one well alone.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Racism has no direction. It either is racist, or it isn't.



Well put Matatazela!


----------



## Dooby (Apr 18, 2008)

Something similar happened while I was working at a conservation department. A guy had a buck in his yard with barded wire caught around him. We roped him and tied him off to the truck....and eventually he got tired enough that we were able to tie him down. He was very stressed and did a bit of damage to the warden I was with...but we cut all of the wire from him in about 15 minutes.

The hard part was letting him go (because he wasn't happy for the service provided). When we were leaving the land owner said that was the third one over as many months. He'd fixed up the other two (less wire on them) by using a 4 wheeler and throwing a big blanket over it.

Personally, I wouldn't recommend trying to do something similar with a zebra...but if I were there it's probably what I'd try. I can't stand to see an animal suffer like that...and I tend to go a bit stupid trying to help them out. Still, it's always worked out well for me so far....for the most part...and I can count the number of times I've had to put the animal down on one hand.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

> Racism has no direction. It either is racist, or it isn't


 Absolutely !!

I'm sure Landrover didnt mean any harm, but you have to realize, that in the US we are taught in our school system from kindergarten that racism is only something that whites do to blacks....it's NEVER used the other way around.I think we do ourselves a great disservice by sticking our heads in the sand concerning this issue.

Actually I think the whole notion is short-sighted...it's more of a tribal/culture issue than race related...ie all the wars in Europe between people of the same "race" but different cultures. Can anyone say that the butchery in Uganda wasn't "racist"...??? I beg to differ....


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Landrover said:


> Reverse racism SUCKS big time, it does not matter what color you are! Not even an issue....sometimes decision we have to make for self preservation are tough. I lived in Kenya in the mid 80's as a student and could see the social economic problems first hand. Oddly enough it was one of the better sub Saharan countries!!!


Not sure what I said that was not clear? Above is what I said and what I stand by! Racism in EITHER direction is idiotic, stupid, barbaric, shameful, & most of all destructive mentally as well as physically! 
"Do unto others as you would want done unto you!"........racism of any type does NOT fit that very simple "Golden Rule!"


Matatazela said:


> Racism has no direction. It either is racist, or it isn't.


I gotta believe that is what I have said all along???? (Read above....no hidden meanings!!!)


krieger said:


> in the US we are taught in our school system from kindergarten that racism is only something that whites do to blacks....it's NEVER used the other way around....


Not sure where you went to kindergarten & grade school.....i could not disagree more based on my experience and the one my 10 year old daughter has had for 5 years! :sad: I am 44 years old and grew up in the DEEP south. (New Orleans, Lousisiana area) 
We were ALWAYS taught the golden rule! "Do Unto Others........" Racism was not a area of study, it was something that was part of our history and culture in that part of the U.S. It was horrible in my ancestors days but my little one has zero concept of what all the fuss was about.
I do agree this whole TRIBAL thing is so ridicoulous in this day & age and will surely destroy the country from within!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I hear you Landy, and did not mean any different either. Having been on the receiving end, and, I guess, on the giving end, it is all a murky and ugly pit to get into!


----------

